# How can I enable the wireless adapter on TP X41



## johnnl (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,

I've just installed FreeBSD 8.0 on TP X41.
Unfortunately, I cannot get the wireless adapter by ifconfig.
Is there anyone can tell me how to enable it?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2010)

I have no idea what a TP X41 is. What is the chipset of the wireless?


----------



## vermaden (Apr 12, 2010)

@SirDice

Its IBM ThinkPad X41, but it may use a wide range of wireless cards as the drivers page shows:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-54078.html

@johnnl

Provide output of `# pciconf -l -v` command.


----------



## johnnl (Apr 12, 2010)

i type the screenshot about wireless as below:


```
none4@pci0:4:2:0 class=0x001a00 card=0x50101468 chip=0x431814e4 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'broadcom corporation'
device = 'broadcom 802.11b/g(BCM43XX)'
class = old
```

do you want more information?

thanks for your help


----------



## vermaden (Apr 12, 2010)

Check these:
http://bsdimp.blogspot.com/2009/05/broadcom-bcm43xx-support-bwi-committed.html
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6175
http://nwvd.org/unix/freebsd-current/2009/4Qtr/msg03544.html


----------



## johnnl (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank you very much!

It's great to me.


----------

